# more CPM problems



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

I found these problems in an old textbook, but I dont have the answers

problems 2 &amp; 4 are probably some good ones for us to work on..

I cant ever work these without drawing the ES,EF,LS,LF boxes....


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2006)

heres the page


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

okay either someone posts some answers I or delete the board :???:


----------



## Blu1913 (Oct 9, 2006)

Hang on...do not delete... I wont get to them until tomorrow...(too busy trying to remember the crap i forgot in Geotech, stupid doubly drained soils...)


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 11, 2006)

I feel like a complete idiot with the critical path methods.

I've never had them in school, or anywhere, and it's VERY foreign to me

(sadly, I set my projects construction time limits up based upon how much $$ we have in the inspection end of the contract)


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 12, 2006)

Problem No.2

The duration is 23 days,

The Critical Path is 1---&gt;3---&gt;5---&gt;6

Problem No.4.

The duration is 22 days.

The Critical Path is 1---&gt;2---&gt;3---&gt;4---&gt;6

Activity B can be delayed one day without delaying the completion of the project.

I found some material talking about this part, it is easier to understand and well explained comparing to CERM. They only use two squares rather than four for Earlier Event and Latest Event. Much better approach.

:true:


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2006)

hook us up with the material please


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 13, 2006)

Road Guy, I dont remeber the link to this powerpoint presentation. But I did download it. How to post a file here? The presentation really make this CPM thing easy. It wont take long to go through it.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

if you want to email it to me I can get it posted (or at least print it out and put it in my notes  )

[email protected]

do you recall the name of the file? what you searched for?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

the only way I can do these is to draw the boxes in. I think i got lost on the second one (the bottom one is problem #4) can someone tell me where I f'd up at?


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 15, 2006)

I got into the same kind of mess with 4 boxes approach. With that approach I couldn't solve either of the problem. With 2 boxes (Earliest Event, Latest Event) I don't have this kind of problem. It is much clearer. All we need to do is to find the Critical Path and the duration of the project. So I take the easier way.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah I found the answer a lot easier using the 2 box method. thanks for the info, I will try and get it posted sometime after the exam :cig:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 16, 2006)

> yeah I found the answer a lot easier using the 2 box method. thanks for the info, I will try and get it posted sometime after the exam :cig:


:wtf:


----------



## GTScott (Oct 16, 2006)

Please enlighten me as to this mythical two box method you speak of.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll email it to you, I cant figure out how to get it posted.


----------



## GTScott (Oct 16, 2006)

Here it is:

CPM - Powerpoint

Thanks RoadGuy, et. al for getting this to us.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

bumping this part about the 2 box method, it actually came in handy for me this go round


----------



## GTScott (Jan 18, 2007)

Definitely - note to all taking the exam - learn this stuff as it will be there and it is fairly low hanging stuff.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 18, 2007)

3gorgesdam said:


> Problem No.4
> The duration is 22 days.
> 
> The Critical Path is 1---&gt;2---&gt;3---&gt;4---&gt;6
> ...



I got 22 days for project duration: 0 + 8 + 3 + 6 + 5 = 22 days

bump

ktulu

I could not read the scan....


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 18, 2007)

Read through this thread reminds me of two months ago how we were struggling together. I am so glad to hear that this two boxes approach to get CPM benefited so many. Road Guy, I remeber sending you the e-mail coz I didn't know how to post a file on the old board. Well, I think you did the right thing to bump this topic up so that more new comers can benefit from this.

How come my New Year 2007 picture next to my name disappeared?


----------



## ktulu (Jan 18, 2007)

I actually had not heard of that approach (or looked over it by accident) before today...I like it very much; makes looking at those type problems a whole lot easier....

Those two probblems will definitely be hole punched and added to the binder....

Thanks, guys - another reason why I made this board my homepage!!!!! bump

ktulu


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Jan 18, 2007)

ktulu said:


> I actually had not heard of that approach (or looked over it by accident) before today...I like it very much; makes looking at those type problems a whole lot easier....
> Those two probblems will definitely be hole punched and added to the binder....
> 
> Thanks, guys - another reason why I made this board my homepage!!!!! bump
> ...


I am glad you could put CPM type of problems behind you now. Just need to review them right before the exam. I read one of your post and learned you are going to have a baby soon. Congratulations! When I started preparing for the exam last July my boy was about two year old. I told myself that I had to pass, no other way around. Money and mostly time are too precious. Everyday I was in the local library I wasted no time but study. The key to preparing this exam is to study efficiently and be very determined. Luckily I passed first attempt this October taking Structure afternoon module. I know I had a pretty good chance to pass right after the exam. I was really excited after the morning section, coz I walked out the room knowing I must have had 38 correct answers out of 40. If you need more on how I prepared, feel free to ask.


----------



## ktulu (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks, 3gorges....

Luckily we are only 8 wks pregnant. Our 7 year old is extremely well behaved so it gives me time to study....

I will definitely be interested in your study approach; the more the better for those who are still trying....

Thanks again, ktulu


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2007)

I came across this link for CPM when I was preparing - I found it useful.

Critical Path Method Notes

JR


----------

